
What Kind of Person Calls a Mass Shooting a Hoax? - look_lookatme
http://www.thetrace.org/2015/12/sandy-hook-mass-shooting-hoaxers/
======
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: People who have their own mind made up so firmly that no evidence from
actual reality can change their mind. And, as a consequence, total jerks who
will tell a grieving father that his son never existed, that it was just a
fake death from a government false flag operation.

Disgusting.

